# Face Shield and Respirator



## rizay (Dec 13, 2009)

I have been looking for plans on building a faceshield and respirator like the trend airshield and others for some time now. I saw a post a long time ago on this subject but can't remember where. If anyone has seen this, or has any input on this, please let me know.


----------



## DanLyke (Feb 8, 2007)

Don't know about plans. I settled on a standard respirator with powered goggles I got from the local paintball place after looking at the various higher end options.


----------



## rizay (Dec 13, 2009)

Thanks Dan.
I did find this one. Not exactly what I wanted, but I'll keep looking.


----------



## rizay (Dec 13, 2009)

I still haven't found anything yet. I was considering using this face shield mounted on a standard hardhat. Then build a small "Air box" that mounts to the back of the helmet. Mount two computer fans inside the box and using a small car air filter to filter the air and channels to vent the air into the mask. Any thoughts on this?


----------

